# Defrosting a whole pig



## kaywhyelly (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all,

  First time poster, looked for a thread on this subject but didn't find anything.  If there is one, my apologies.  

  Basically, a few friends of mine and I are having a pig pickin late July and we're likely going to have our pig come in frozen (~85-90 lbs), unless someone can refer me to a place in the vicinity of Los Angeles where I can get a fresh hog (haven't had much luck looking in the past few months).

  We had an idea of making a "casket" out of plywood and lining it with a thick sheet of plastic to store the piggy in and keeping it at a cool temperature for a few days before we start smoking it in the pit.  

  Any recommendations for defrosting the piggy?  I appreciate it very much.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

I just roasted a pig and when I went to the meat market they told me it would be in their possession within a few days but they need time to hang it and thaw it. Your local market cannot do that for you? I completely understand that you want it in your possession as soon as possible but at the same time, that hog needs to be thawed.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yes, you shoudl swing by the roll call part of the forum and allowing the Smoking Meat Forums Community giving you a proper welcome!


----------



## kaywhyelly (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a great idea.  I didn't even think of that.  

My experience thus far with smoking a pig has been mainly just helping out with the cooking (never constructed the pit, dealt with ordering the pig, etc.).  Thanks for the advice.

I'll head over to the roll call right now!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great!


----------

